# What is a dot-torrent file?



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I just started a download of Linspire Live. It says it a torrent file. What is a torrent file?

http://media.linspire.com/cnr_linspirelive/


----------



## vtel57 (Jul 12, 2004)

A .torrent file is the initiator file for a BitTorrent download. If you don't have BitTorrent or another .torrent client installed on your system, you won't be able to torrent a download. You'll have to download using normal browser download managers.

Linspire is NOT a free version of Linux. However, you can download their free version called "Freespire" from HERE. Just scroll down to where it says "Download Freespire from Mirror Sites".

By the way, on that page that you link to in your post above is a link to an explanation about BitTorrent.

Luck!

~Eric


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I've already stsrted the download; is there some reason I will not be able to use it when the download finishes? Is it not an ISO I can burn to CD/DVD?

Pardon me; I just don't get the torrent thing.


----------



## vtel57 (Jul 12, 2004)

You'll be fine. If the torrent is running (downloading), then you probably have some sort of torrent client on your system or built in to your browser.

A torrent is a peer-to-peer downloading method. For more information on torrent downloads, check out THIS Wikipedia article.

Have FUN!


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I haven't knowingly installed anything 'torrent'; but, I am running Firefox, if that has anything to do with it.

I guess I'll know more when it finishes.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2005)

When you open a torrent file in a client it will ask you where to save. Go to that directory and all the files will be there (although they won't be functional until you complete the download) so you can see what files are being shared.


----------

